# Cheers to the Front Range Ladies



## EP (Aug 23, 2006)

I have always lived and paddled on the Western Slope and although we have some kick ass chicks over here I have been totally impressed with the number of Front Range Female Paddlers contributing to the Betty Buzz. Just a hats off to organizing fun events and paddling together.
Have fun and good luck with water polo, Clear Creek, flatwater ends, etc.
Eleanor


----------

